# A simple kind gesture goes a long way



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

I have to share this. As most of you know my pond was destroyed. I was devastated and still feel the pain of it. Morning's aren't the same anymore. No more coffee with the koi. The backyard sounds dead without the sound of water. I could go on and on about my fish and name the personalities of each one. Yes they all had names lol. However I will not get into all that.

Yesterday I gave away my liner to Bonsai Dave. He felt bad about taking it for free but I assured him that if he took a pic of the set up he was doing that it would be plenty of thanks. When he picked up the liner he surprised me with a beautiful bonsai! When it finally came home and I got to see it, tears started flowing. That simple act of kindness did wonders for my soul. I immediately found myself thinking of my next pond built (when I'm ready) The piece is so inspiring! This morning I woke up and had my morning coffee and found myself smiling.

A simple kind gesture goes a long way. 
Thank you Dave for putting a smile on my face and waking up the inspiration in me again.










Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Very nice! I heard yesterday he gave you one! A very deserving person! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nicely done Dave. Doesn't surprise me , he's a class act all the way. Enjoy your bonsai , looks great


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks again for the liner. I can't wait to see the tree beside your new pond. Thank you for the kind words.



Gaia said:


> I have to share this. As most of you know my pond was destroyed. I was devastated and still feel the pain of it. Morning's aren't the same anymore. No more coffee with the koi. The backyard sounds dead without the sound of water. I could go on and on about my fish and name the personalities of each one. Yes they all had names lol. However I will not get into all that.
> 
> Yesterday I gave away my liner to Bonsai Dave. He felt bad about taking it for free but I assured him that if he took a pic of the set up he was doing that it would be plenty of thanks. When he picked up the liner he surprised me with a beautiful bonsai! When it finally came home and I got to see it, tears started flowing. That simple act of kindness did wonders for my soul. I immediately found myself thinking of my next pond built (when I'm ready) The piece is so inspiring! This morning I woke up and had my morning coffee and found myself smiling.
> 
> ...


Thanks Luke. I hope all is well with you.



Luke78 said:


> Nicely done Dave. Doesn't surprise me , he's a class act all the way. Enjoy your bonsai , looks great


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Dave has always been a first class type of guy and an outstanding member here. Good to hear about this positive experience.

Anthony


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

bonsai dave said:


> Thanks again for the liner. I can't wait to see the tree beside your new pond. Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> Thanks Luke. I hope all is well with you.


I can't wait to see your set up!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Things are great Dave, thanks for asking. Hope you and the wife are doing well. Gaia , not hijacking your thread&#55357;&#56898;


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful bonsai!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Luke78 said:


> Things are great Dave, thanks for asking. Hope you and the wife are doing well. Gaia , not hijacking your thread&#55357;&#56898;


Lol!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

jay said:


> beautiful bonsai!


Isn't it? I just love it! Makes me smile everytime I look at it

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

